# newbee from sweden



## ninjakotte (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi!
My name is sara, im 24 (soon 25 gosh!) I live in sweden, and im a MAC-addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





well, i have never EVER been intereested in makeup until verry recently when a friend (ourity here on spektra) introduced me to mac-pigsamples, i thought of as a yey-i-can-get-loads-of-colors-from-a-greatcompany-for-cheap!
and now that I have tried them I will NEVER be able to use cheap hardcake eyeshadows again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i accually enjoy geting "Made-up" now, something i didnt before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i think this forum is greta for a n00b like myself to get tips on how to use pigs and how to avoid getting crappy knockof shadows that can be down right dangerous! thanx guys!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 27, 2007)

hiya


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to specktra Sara.


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Sara!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 27, 2007)

*~*Hey Sara!!!!*~*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome, Sara!


----------



## Ambi (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi neighbour, welcome


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra Sara !!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sara and welcome!  I was hooked into MAC by pigments as well!  Those things are the greatest.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Hei Sara. Havordan har du det?


----------

